# Difference btw value and flexible



## DonP (Dec 29, 2015)

Is flexible a better seating on lake shore limited? Why is it double the cost?


----------



## BCL (Dec 29, 2015)

It's like the airline equivalent of full fare. You're probably not going to get a better seat. However, you can get a full refund or eVoucher, even for a no show. That's about it.

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Satellite?SnippetName=IBLegacy&pagename=am/AM_Snippet_C/SnippetWrapper&ibsref=seeTCdetails


----------



## Donp (Dec 29, 2015)

Does a situation ever exist where a flexible seat is the only available?


----------



## BCL (Dec 29, 2015)

Donp said:


> Does a situation ever exist where a flexible seat is the only available?


No. They state that seats are limited for all fare categories, but it seems that only the Saver fares sell out before an entire train sells out. I'd imagine very few passengers use the Flexible fare.


----------



## Train2104 (Dec 29, 2015)

BCL said:


> Donp said:
> 
> 
> > Does a situation ever exist where a flexible seat is the only available?
> ...


That's incorrect. There are 4 fare buckets for each train, plus any Saver fares that might be available. The Flexible is the highest of the 4, while the Value is whatever bucket the train is currently selling at. A full train where only the high bucket fares remain, would show only Flexible fares available.


----------



## BCL (Dec 29, 2015)

Train2104 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Donp said:
> ...


Understood. I've had limited experience with flexible fare. I rarely see it as an option on Capitol Corridor, and I'm thinking it's typically not offered. Why anyone would pay double (when unreserved tickets aren't void for a no show) puzzles me though, and I'm pretty sure almost nobody would pay for it on CC.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 30, 2015)

BCL said:


> Understood. I've had limited experience with flexible fare. I rarely see it as an option on Capitol Corridor, and I'm thinking it's typically not offered. Why anyone would pay double (when unreserved tickets aren't void for a no show) puzzles me though, and I'm pretty sure almost nobody would pay for it on CC.


Remember, this is the same company that offered flexible fares for more than 50% OVER Business Class fares on our last trip from Cary to DC.

Amtrak is Mica's best friend. They feed him enough stupidity to show they shouldn't exist.


----------



## Train2104 (Dec 30, 2015)

me_little_me said:


> Remember, this is the same company that offered flexible fares for more than 50% OVER Business Class fares on our last trip from Cary to DC.


I don't really see the problem with that. Some companies might require employees to book refundable tickets but forbid premium class travel.


----------

